# landing question in toronto



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

hi we are landing in toronto in october to activate our PR status.but are returning a week later with the intention on returning next year.can anybody tell me if i will need all the forms ie,goods to follow and proof of funds.when we arrive at toronto?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi we are landing in toronto in october to activate our PR status.but are returning a week later with the intention on returning next year.can anybody tell me if i will need all the forms ie,goods to follow and proof of funds.when we arrive at toronto?


I would suggest the answer to both is yes. Immigration would only have your word that you are going back in a week. For all they know you could have no funds at all.


----------



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I would suggest the answer to both is yes. Immigration would only have your word that you are going back in a week. For all they know you could have no funds at all.


Hi Auld Yin

Have I miss understood the process then? I thought proof of funds was only for the application process ? Do you actually have to show proof of these funds when entering the country ?
Please clarify

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

DunkFunk said:


> Hi Auld Yin
> 
> Have I miss understood the process then? I thought proof of funds was only for the application process ? Do you actually have to show proof of these funds when entering the country ?
> Please clarify
> ...


From reading many posts about landing I would say the answer is yes. Apparently the IOs do not always ask for the proof but you need to have it anyway.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes the IO [[B]COLOR[/B]="Red"]may[/COLOR] ask to see proof of funds and check the dates that the funds have been in place if they think you have borrowed for landing purposes you may be refused


----------

